
A True Story (150 AD) - apsec112
https://www.sacred-texts.com/cla/luc/wl2/wl211.htm
======
mellosouls
[https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_True_Story](https://www.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_True_Story)

"A True Story" \- Lucian

 _It is the earliest known work of fiction to include travel to outer space,
alien lifeforms, and interplanetary warfare. It has been described as "the
first known text that could be called science fiction"_

~~~
reagent_finder
>Additionally, they point out that A True Story was written in response to
another work that also contained science fictional elements, that is Antonius
Diogenes’ lost Of the Wonderful Things Beyond Thule, whose protagonist also
reached the Moon.

Well no, it's the earliest SURVIVING work. It's certainly interesting and a
fascinating insight to how people have always looked to the stars.

Also, it was the one that got lucky and remains. I guess have to give it
credit for that.

------
jml7c5
Is this the oldest "<submission title> (<year>)" submission on HN?

As an aside, if one does not enjoy the Fowlers' translation there is different
translation done by A. M. Harmon (side-by-side with original Greek):
[https://www.sacred-texts.com/cla/luc/true/tru00.htm](https://www.sacred-
texts.com/cla/luc/true/tru00.htm)

~~~
fsflover
Yes,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16442888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16442888)

~~~
yorwba
I think that only works for stories where the text in brackets is a number, so
"(150 AD)" or "(195 BCE)" won't show up. (And of course this submission hasn't
crossed the threshold of 40 upvotes yet.)

